# Your favourite show names?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

When I showed Pony, I decided to go for cute, since he's a pony. I thought maybe I'd get some extra points for cute! I called him "Little Black." It was a tiny audience, but you could actually hear a collective "awwwwww" going through the crowd. He's the guy in my avatar. He really does look like Little Black from the books...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

With TBs I like to get part of the sire and dam names incorporated. My late boss always tried to incorporate herbs and spices into the name. 

Hence we had Mad Thyme, by Idiots Delight. Cinnamon Run by Deep Run, Tellicherry (a hard black pepper) which suited her as she should never have been born! 

Show cobs I like a solid name formthem as they are solid horses! Reverend O'Rielly being one of my favourites, Murphy's Law.

Apple Dumpling for a dun 12.2 pony. 

Had a full brother and sister by St Michael so they were Mr Marks and Miss Spencer. (Marks and Spencer's being a large chain of stores in the U.K. With the brand name of St Michael)

So it goes on!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

One I've always remembered that was posted by another user was M.T. Pockets.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I prefer more elegant names, and if I can, utilize their sire and dams names also. I also prefer show names that utilize the barn name in some way, if possible.

Toofine, my half-arab was by a Arabian stallion Ultra Fine out of a grade mare, so his registered name through the AHA is "Hes Ultimately Fine".

Minnie, my unregistered, unknown parentage Morgan will be going by "Wilhelmina" when we get into the show ring.

Flame, my now passed Arabian mare was registered through the AHA as "CG Shalimaars Flame".

A more fun name that my stepdad's Quarter Horse Hunter went by was "Huntin' Me Some Luv" through the AQHA. I thought it was cute, but isn't really my preference nowadays.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My daughter's horse's show name is M. T. Pockets.

Maybe I'm the one @QtrBel is remembering.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Once, at a show, when they were announcing my daughter and her horse coming in the ring, the announcer burst out laughing and said out loud "I just got that!" Another announcer at a show called him Mister T Pockets at first, then realized his mistake and said "OHHHHH! Empty Pockets, that's funny!"

It does get a chuckle every time.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes! I just love it. Makes me chuckle too but for me it would be one particular dog needing a name change.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@Acadianartist that's adorable! That might take the cake for best show name. 


I tried with Nick's- his is Borrowed Knickers. A bad pun yes, but the best puns are always bad. And it is exceedingly funny to come in the ring and hear it over the intercom. "Grace M with borrowed knickers" what they must think of my choice is undergarments! 

One of the best ones I've heard has been "Air Horse One" which cracked me up to no end. I get that people like classy. But really showing is stressful enough. Some humor is in order.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

If we're talking about funny names, my fav has always been "Hoof Hearted." You have to say it kind of fast to get it...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We always tried to incorporate their barn names. I had a young leopard colt when I was in 4-H I named him Elvis because he always had a weird way with his lip. When we showed in 4-H his show name was Elvis Has Been Spotted. Unfortunately, when I went to college I had to sell Elvis and the new owner did not appreciate my fun name and Elvis became "Kid"


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

lostastirrup said:


> I tried with Nick's- his is Borrowed Knickers. A bad pun yes, but the best puns are always bad. And it is exceedingly funny to come in the ring and hear it over the intercom. "Grace M with borrowed knickers" what they must think of my choice is undergarments!


I love that!


----------



## Bleu (Nov 17, 2019)

It honestly depends, all of my horse's names incorporate those of their parents. For example, my favorite mares registered name is NSR Classy Gold Pep. Dams is POCOS CLASSY PRISSY and sires is DOCS PEPPY SPLASH. However, there are instances where I like funny names, a racehorse my grandmother owns is an albino named Snow White.


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

My lesson/show pony is named Cocoa’s Dancing Chocolate. She’s a 14.2 hand welsh pony. Really it’s adorable


----------



## Interstellar (Feb 15, 2020)

I think it depends on the breeding. 

For Thoroughbreds I really enjoy the insanity of the names. We had one who we named by incorporating the first two letters of ever female in the family. It was a fun thing when that horse raced and we could all be there. Even better if she won!

For horses in the H/J world I prefer elegant for the hunters, the jumpers can have some of the weirder names (mostly the ones with letters for breeding programs like VDL or CR), and eq horses are a typical mix but I like singular names for them. I also like when farms use their name in the horse's name, it delineates good breeding. Rollingwood and Stonewall for ponies, Westwood for the Irish guys, HH for the Ward's amazing breeding program. 

I think incorporating sire and dam names is important if it's usually done - mostly in stock horses. But I'm not a fan of it in sport horses. 

I think my favorite names I've seen are:
Spot My Dot (a pony hunter who had a spot right in the middle of his big blaze. Adorable.)
Catch Me (Scott Stewart's hunter, a great name for an amazing horse. You couldn't catch him in the standings!)
High Society
Times Square
Avatar Z (I love any Z name, though. Love Zangershires) 
Imagine That

For me, I think I like one word names. Calypso, Brighton, Wistful, things like that. It just sounds nice trotting into the show ring with a shadbelly on!


----------



## MiniOak (Apr 8, 2020)

When I showed in 4H my grade horse has the show name of "Made You Look"


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

I have racehorses, so I'm used to weird names:

Takin First Lein
Tiny Wood Choice
Dog Choice
One Sweet Hawk

I prefer short, unique names over long ones. I've always named my colts after both the mother and father (I have one in the process of registration). My grade mare, Tequila, goes by 'One Famous Tequila' at jackpots because there's already 2-3 Tequilas and I wanna be unique. Somewhere, I have a list of future show names in a notebook...


----------

